# classical music before england was england thus meaning Avalon?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What would you warmly recommended?
:tiphat:

The song of Bryan ferry inspired me to write this hi my name is Betman (american psycho ) i toss a joke:lol:

Hail brett easton ellis, he did captivating novel if i recalled, read em years if not decade ago.


----------

